#  Erste Hilfe >   Erste Hilfe >

## Mela

Hallo..
Eben als ich im Zug saß und mehr oder weniger geschlafen habe, hörte ich eine Frau rufen, das eine andere Frau zusammengebrochen sei. Die Frau rief nur ob hier ein Arzt sei.. Noch dachte ich mir nicht viel dabei nur als ein Mann dann fragte atmet sie noch ? ist sie tot? und die Frau mit ja erwiederte, stand ich auf und rief nur durch den Zug, warum keiner sie wiederbeleben würden (ich muss dazu sachen vor mir saßen ca. 20 weitere Personen) .. alle starrten mich nur an und keiner sagte etwas, geschweige denn tat etwas, ich sprang auf und sagte zu dem Mann benen mir, lassen sie mich raus! Er schaute mich nur mit großen Augen an und fragte mich, ob ich soetwas denn könne..?! darauf antwortete ich nichts. Ich geb zu ich war mega unsicher und wusste auch nur halb, was ich da tat, aber ich dachte mir 20% die ich kann, es mit denen zu versuchen, ist besser als nur rumzusitzen und dahin zu starren...ich rannte zu der frau und fing mit Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen an die Leute standen nur um mich rum und schauten mich an.. keiner machte etwas alle haben nur gestarrt !! irgendwann sagte dann auch der Schaffner zu mir lassen sie es, die Frau ist tot... ich ließ von ihr ab... ich stellte mich nur hin und konnte es gar nicht fassen, das ein toter Mensch vor mir liegt, jeder bot mir einen Sitzplatz an, ich war am ganzen Leib am zitter... aber ich wollte nicht ich wollte mich weder setzten, noch das einer mich anfasst (Hand hält, in den Arm nimmt)..
viel zu krass war es auch noch als ein Mann kurz darauf die Treppe runterstieg und einfach über der frau hinwegging, als würde dort eine jacke liegen.. ( die Frau lag genau am anfang der Treppe, parallel zu den Stufen) ich wäre am liebsten ausgeraset, aber ich konnte nicht. Jeder starrte mich nur noch an und ich wusste nicht hast du das richtige getan ? jeder starrt dich an als hättest ich was falsch gemacht.. 
Als ich danach zu Hause war rief ich die Bundespolizei an um mich zu vergewissern, ob es noch was gebracht hätte wenn ich weiter gemacht hätte, oder wenn ich etwas anders gemacht hätte. Der Polizist sagte mir nur die Frau sei über 70 gewesen und selbst die Profis, also die Sanitäter haben nichts machen können.. ich frage mich einfach nur habe ich das Richtige getan ? es hat aber doch alles nichts gebracht, sie ist tot..

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Erstmal Gratulation zu deinem vorbildlichen Handeln!!!!* 
Du hast alles richtig gemacht! 
Das du am ganzen Körper zitterst ist normal, das ist eine Situation mit der du erst mal fertig werden musst.
Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte dann hole dir bitte professionelle Hilfe. 
Was dir klar sein muss, jeder Mensch stirbt.
Diese Frau war 70 Jahre alt und hatte hoffentlich ein erfülltes Leben. 
Was der Typ gemacht hat ist sicherlich nicht sehr anständig, wenn er aber aussteigen musste und es keinen anderen Weg gab blieb ihm sicherlich nicht viel übrig.

----------


## Mela

Ja gut,  wenn er hätte aussteigen müssen, hätte ich es ja verstandenn. Aber der Zug war noch am fahren und lauf Plan, wäre der nächste halt in 30 min gewesen. Er hatte im oberen Bereich nur keinen Platz gefunden und wollte sich unten einen suchen... Das war ja die dreistigkeit.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Rege dich nicht über solche Sachen auf!
Es ist sein gutes Recht sich einen Platz zu suchen. 
Sei stolz auf dich das du die Initiative ergriffen hast und versucht das der Frau zu helfen.

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Mela!
Ich war lange nicht mehr im Forum und somit hab ich erst jetzt dieses Thema gefunden und möchte dennoch mich dem Schubser anschließen - *haste super gemacht!*!! 
Die Motivation des "otto-normal-Bürgers", überhaupt zu helfen, wenn es dem anderen nicht gut geht oder jemand verunfallt, ist ja leider oft nicht vorhanden und von daher ist Dir Dein Engagement hoch anzurechnen - überhaupt zu reagieren und aufzustehen - sitzenbleiben und nix tun oder sagen ist immer noch das einfachste... 
Dann noch Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen durchzuführen - wahrscheinlich ohne besondere Vorkenntnis? - und das noch vor sovielen Leuten, ist etwas, was man leider oft nicht erlebt - eh wir als Retter ankommen, vergeht kostbare Zeit - und wird diese nicht genutzt, ist das Schicksal der Patienten oft schon besiegelt... 
Also nochmal: Du hast alles richtig gemacht und ärgere Dich nicht über diesen einen Mitbürger - da gibt es weitaus schlimmeres ;-)

----------

